# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Почему и что делать?

## Сергей К

Есть много адекватных людей исповедующих те или иные религиозные учения 
ПОЧЕМУ нельзя этим людям договориться на почве любви к единому богу и не начать нести знания в общества с помощью разных социальных 
институтов ...
Итак ведь понятно кому нужны вражда и раздор... 
Разве вражда это то что мы хотим передать будущим поколениям...Мне кажется все таки должны быть созданы хотя бы по аналогии со 
светскими объединения именно духовных учителей различных религий, для того чтобы они могли иметь силу давления на государственных 
деятелей для 
продвижения необходимых человеку духовных знаний....
Почему  этого не происходит? 
или я этого совсем не вижу..

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Попытки сотрудничать между различными религиями несомненно присутствуют в этом мире, создаются специальные структуры, форумы итд, направленные на расширение подобного сотрудничества.

Другое дело, что эти попытки и стремления далеко не всегда продуктивны и заканчиваются позитивным результатом.

Лично мне причина проблем мне видится в засилье политики в том числе и в религиозных вопросах - часто идеи религиозной исключительности и взаимного недоверия эксплуатируются политиками для того, чтобы достигать своих каких-то политических и не всегда чистоплотных целей.

Бывают также проблемы, когда лидеры религиозных организаций вместо того, чтобы сильнее полагаться на Бога начинают больше заниматься политикой и высказывают опасения, что влияние на их паству (реальную и потенциальную) со стороны других религиозных организаций может привести к утрате их влияния на неё, что провоцирует их на конфронтацию и вражду, которой заражаются их последователи...

----------


## Сергей К

Да совершенно верно...
Очень тонкая грань между религией, высшими целями, философскими взглядами и политической игрой, желанием материальной наживы ....Государство ввиде государственных деятелей ставит свечи в церкви и тд, но при этом люди продолжают спиваться, воровать и тд.... Безусловно дело спасения утопающих дело рук самих утопающих, но нужно ведь хотя бы помочь людям найти правильный путь... Ведь сами по себе моральные и этические общественные нормы просто без смысла пока сознание не наполняется знанием о Боге...Только при таком едином понимании, что именно в сознании Бога все имеет смысл и суть..
Многие преданные работают над разными социальными проектами и всегда готовы прийти на помощь, слава Богу я знаю об этом и многое могу видеть, но по роду своей деятельности много езжу по России и у меня сердце кровью обливается когда на глазах люди ничего не видя перед собой пьют, сидят на наркотиках и мало по малу убивают себя и друг друга в частности картина из Новосибирской области..
Но это крик души а тема тем не менее другая..
Считаю что большая власть в руках той или иной религиозной силы действующей в рамках государства, соответственно этой силой можно либо потопить либо помочь выйти на берег, вряд ли получится такой власти быть беспристрасной и сложа руки ждать что будет ...Думаю что все таки она действует, но как ? Анализировать нужно по существующему результату ...Думаю он многих не впечатлит...
На почве отсутствия необходимого религиозного знания и рождаются такие социальные ужасы как расизм, нетерпимость и прочее...и уголовным кодексом здесь ничего не исправить. Нужно голову менять и никто кроме духовных учителей на этой не способен, только духовные учителя способны вразумить общество и время пришло..
Прошу прощения если я не по теме, те не менее думаю именно качественный межконфиссиональный диалог способен не только скрепить преданность к Богу людей различных  вероиповеданий, но и вместе с тем на уровне государств должны происходить качественные позитивные изменения общественной жизни, Все и вся должны слиться в одно !!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Есть случаи, когда люди разных религий объединяются, чтобы бороться с общей бедой. Например, антиалкогольный проект "Общее дело". Его основал православный священник, потом подключились вайшнавы, а сейчас в этом проекте заняты люди многочисленных вероисповеданий. Когда горит дом, мы не будем спрашивать у соседей, какой они веры, а просто попросим помочь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Все и вся должны слиться в одно !!!!


Не думаю, что именно в этом цель межконфессионального диалога. Я думаю, что религиозное разнообразие этого мира вызвано многообразием божественных форм и проявлений и это устранить нельзя. В духовном мире существует огромное количество личностей Бога и каждый выбирает свою личность Бога. По вайшнавской теологии Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога. Остальные - его многообразные экспансии. По сути все это множество - есть одно, но форм много, чтобы увеличить разнообразие жизни. Так проявляется единство в многообразии и многообразие в единстве. Эко баху сйам - Я один, но стану многими. Так гласит ведический афоризм. Поэтому, если так решил Кришна, то мы не можем все упростить и свести во что-то одно. Лично я первый буду против такого искусственного единства. Смысл межконфессионального диалога, на мой взгляд, сосотоит в подведении единой философской основы, выявлении общих фундаментальных духовных принципов. Это называется объективным духовным знанием, единым для всех.  А далее идет субъективное восприятие Бога (по расам) и тут уже никакого единства нет и быть не может. Однако это не проблема, если люди имеют базовое правильное понимание. Иначе можно все довести до абсурда. Свести все в одно, это то же самое, что установить для всех одну диету и лишить людей вкусового разнообразия. Есть разные кухни мира со своими предпочтениями. Общее у них то, что все они питают человека, а различие в том, что блюда и вкусы совершенно разные. Разнообразие мира рождено из различных энергий Бога и оно не подлежит упрощению. Нужно просто возвысить свое сознание и увидеть единство в разнообразии и разнообразие в единстве. В этом случае каждый имеет право остаться при своем субъективном духовном восприяти и духовном вкусе, и увидеть объективную общую основу.

----------


## Сергей К

Многообразие божественных форм и проявлений безусловно устранить нельзя  и каждый выбирает свою личность Бога...Только для того чтобы  
прийти к интересующей его личности Бога необходимо пройти не малый путь и именно этот путь и является не простым (тем более в наше время) и мое 
мнение, что миссия духовного учителя (Не важно какого вероисповедания) именно в том чтобы помочь, волей Бога, тому человеку который хочет 
ПРАВИЛЬНО понять Бога и вступить в отношения именно с той личностью Бога которая будет ему ближе и понятней именно этим пониманием человек и 
возвышает свой разум.... А так как мы разделены разными странами с преобладающими теми или иными 
религиозными учениями, соответственно это оставляет отпечаток на человека...Именно объективное знание о Боге должно быть во главе и ДАВАТЬ ПРАВО
человеку делать ВЫБОР той или иной личности Бога вступать с ним в те отношения которые именно этому конкретному человеку будут приносить радость и вэтой радости служить Богу....
При этом души являются индивидуальными и обладают индивидуальной природой,  и раз уж это БОЖЕСТВЕННЫЙ закон, как может человек здесь что то
 решить и по своей воле как то подвести всех под одну гребенку ..Я этого так же не хочу да это просто невозможно.. просто как факт ...
При этом меня интересует именно результат межконфессионального диалога каков он? Для меня лично, основываясь на том что происходит в мире 
не понимания и не терпимости.. Меня интересует именно результат на уровне всего мира, люди должны все таки получать изначально именно 
духовные знания причем в том необходимом объеме чтобы затем иметь возможность выбрать на чем основывать свои отношения с Богом, но опять же пока 
человек приходит к Богу как результат человек очищается, возвышает свой разум и пропадут соответствующие недопонимания ..
Я бы лично хотел бы чтобы эти знания преподавались в школе и за каждой школой должен быть закреплен Авторитетный Духовный наставник и мое мнение в том что я представители всех существующих религиозных взглядов должны принимать участие в выборах таких наставников..Правда тут то и начнутся 
наверняка множество споров о том кто Бог как его зовут и тд...Иисус Христос, Будда или Аллах или Кришна...
Главное чтобы споры были авторитетными, тем не менее духовное ЗНАНИЕ (именно знание а не религию, имеющее практическое применение)
необходимо преподавать на всех уровнях учебных заведений от детского сада до аспирантуры в университете...Имея такое знание люди начнут просто 
автоматически вступать во взаимоотношения с Богом и именно посредством той личности Бога, которая будет ближе и понятней конкретной душе..
и именно на этом фоне должно проявляться все многообразие и Бога и всех индивидуальных душ....

----------

